# Weekend firewood work with my Stihl MS 180



## mig

Last weekend I cut some firewood from a 20'' tree storm damage. I used my little but great Stihl MS 180.


----------



## mig

Here goes a little video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfhDVHoiEi8


----------



## RDT




----------



## 04ultra

Good saw........Looks to be working good for ya....


----------



## tomtrees58

nise country tom trees


----------



## Mr.Roehler

I see the helmet and gloves but why no chaps?


----------



## sawinredneck

Neat, but MAN do you need a bigger saw for that stuff!!!


----------



## cjk

Those little saws will WORK. Before I knew better(this really means before I found this site and caught CAD from you guys) I cut all my wood with my ms210. Big wood, small wood, it didnt mattter. 

Nice pile of wood by the way mig.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Cripes, that saw cuts slow. I mean I was stunned.  Got the job done though. Nice looking country too.


----------



## rmihalek

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## mig

The long log in the pics and movie is _Acacia longifolia_ (I don’t know the English common name). 

In the back firewood pile it's mostly _Acacia dealbata_ and _Cupressus lusitanica_. Both _Acacia_ species are invasive species here. It’s not the best firewood but they grow up very fast. 

I’m cutting almost all _Acacias_ to replace them with the original forest species of this region, Oaks and Pines. I will maintain some _Acacia's_ area only for firewood.


----------



## JPP

You cut all that wood with a 180???  

Holy.....you must have a lot of patience and time.


----------



## gremlin

I have a 017 with a 14 incher and ley me tell ya that little bugger will suprise ya.


----------



## Marc

Husky gloves on a Stihl saw? I'm suprised either the saw or the gloves didn't blow up or burst into flames or something....


----------



## Roteiche

Mr.Roehler said:


> I see the helmet and gloves but why no chaps?




+1 ???????


----------



## mig

All you are right. I usually use chaps but this weekend I don’t know why I didn’t use it. Stupid mind! Thanks for remember me to use always chaps.


with chaps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB4V418lrVc


----------

